# Community Chat feature added



## Janice (Jun 2, 2006)

In your navigation bar you will now find the following link Community Chat to our real time chat feature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please report any problems you experience.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 2, 2006)

do we make a new user name?I tried to log on using my current user name and pw and it said you are not able to use this chat or something like that.Help!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm not able to access it for the same reason.


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2006)

Must be a usergroup problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will look into the details and try to get it resolved ASAP. I will be gone most of this weekend so it might take just a bit.


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2006)

OK let's try it now? LMK if you have any issues.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 2, 2006)

Still not working Janice =(


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 2, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 3, 2006)

ditto


----------



## lara (Jun 3, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## angelwings (Jun 3, 2006)

It seems to work now...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 3, 2006)

Still not working for me.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 5, 2006)

I couldnt get in


----------



## MizMac (Jun 5, 2006)

It still doesn't want to let me in


----------

